# VIDEO: Internal threading on My 16 inch Swing South Bend with no threading dial, or reversing switch



## HMF (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FNajMA4I20A]http://youtu.be/FNajMA4I20A[/video]


----------



## rafe (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: VIDEO: Internal threading on My 16 inch Swing South Bend with no threading dial, or reversing sw*

Nice, now I can put the thread dial on the back burner...Thanks


----------



## kacce (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: VIDEO: Internal threading on My 16 inch Swing South Bend with no threading dial, or reversing sw*

thanks for the super info.
first time i see this setup


----------



## Randy_m (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: VIDEO: Internal threading on My 16 inch Swing South Bend with no threading dial, or reversing sw*

Great video, very informative. I subscribed to your channel it was so good. Thanks!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: VIDEO: Internal threading on My 16 inch Swing South Bend with no threading dial, or reversing sw*

Nice! Makes it all look so simple.


----------



## dan12 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: VIDEO: Internal threading on My 16 inch Swing South Bend with no threading dial, or reversing sw*



Nels said:


> [video=youtube_share;FNajMA4I20A]http://youtu.be/FNajMA4I20A[/video]



great!
is this you on youtube or just one you found?


----------

